# This Guy Puts the Fun in Funerals



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This guy has a warped sense of humor. Just what I like in a man.

https://nypost.com/2019/10/14/funer...3anFLpZrVJ8YBunwEpTzyEb5aLTty_o-azL8tZBLRtXyo


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

So true scareme. That is the way to go out, leave them laughing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Irish humor at its best


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome. I just want them to play "Pop Goes the Weasel" at the end of my funeral ... over and over until they think something ... just ... might ... happen ...


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

That's hilarious. Like the sense of humor


----------

